# 2014 NEC Changes



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I know the 2011 NEC is still new and most do not even own one yet but.....

We only have until November 4 2011 to submitt code change proposals for the 2014 NEC.

Is anyone here planning on writing any proposals? 

What would you like to see changed in the 2014 NEC ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I know the 2011 NEC is still new and most do not even own one yet but.....
> 
> We only have until November 4 2011 to submitt code change proposals for the 2014 NEC.
> 
> ...


I have already sent in a few change proposals. I made some proposals to 210.4(B), 210.19(a)(5) 210.52(D), 225.6(C), 225.30, 225.39, 230.42(A), 230.79, 250.66(A), 300.6(D), 312.5(C), 404.2(C), 422.16(B)(4)-- 3 different proposal on that one,


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Dennis you've been busy ! 

I have 7 ready to send this week.
I am making proposals for articles 110 ( 2 different proposals),210.8,350.12,352.12,356.12, & 362.12


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I 'd be surprised if any of mine get in. Maybe one---


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I know the feeling, but it never hurts to try.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

I think I'm going to throw one in there. What the hell.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My main thing is I'd like to see all references to "ground" removed when not referring to an actual earth connection like the GEC. Change it to "bond" and clear up some of the confusion.

But apparently this is submitted every cycle, and always rejected. Figures.

-John


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Can you submit to have the proposal evaluated based on its merit and not whether it meets the style manual?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> Can you submit to have the proposal evaluated based on its merit and not whether it meets the style manual?


You submit a proposal and they will decide if it has merit. If the substantiation is valid you may be okay. There are many thinks they look at. I think if it has merit but you worded it poorly they may rework it. There is no form to submit for merit.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

My post was somewhat tongue in cheek. I have seen reasonable proposals rejected and the reason used was because of writing style, not the merit of the change.


----------

